# Oakland County fishing question



## flyfishinchristian (Oct 5, 2006)

I have been looking to fish some small streams, and will hopefully do some exploring this summer.

I know certain streams cannot be mentioned in the forum, and I am thinking about doing some exploring this weekend. Last weekend I was in Paint Creek, and I am thinking about going a little farther this time. So, if anyone has hunted trout in the Baldwin Rec Area, and is willing to share any tips or experiences, please send me a PM. :help:

Thanks!


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

flyfishinchristian said:


> I have been looking to fish some small streams, and will hopefully do some exploring this summer.
> 
> I know certain streams cannot be mentioned in the forum, and I am thinking about doing some exploring this weekend. Last weekend I was in Paint Creek, and I am thinking about going a little farther this time. So, if anyone has hunted trout in the Baldwin Rec Area, and is willing to share any tips or experiences, please send me a PM. :help:
> 
> Thanks!


*Baldwin rec area??? * Never heard of it before. Is this in Oakland County?
Heard of Baldwin Rd. and heard of Bald Mt. Rec area. Clue me in if im missing something?


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

I was wondering the same thing.

Maybe he means Bald Mountain?


----------



## flyfishinchristian (Oct 5, 2006)

back2spool said:


> I was wondering the same thing.
> 
> Maybe he means Bald Mountain?


Sorry, you're right - Bald Mountain Rec Area.

I must have had too much Pere Marquette (Baldwin, MI) on my mind... 

I noticed a couple of green squiggles in the Michigan Trout Guide that ran through the park, which is why I was interested. I went up today and caught a few pan fish from the lake there, and I'm going to post some pics over in the FlyTying Forums...


----------



## maak (Aug 15, 2006)

Try checking the DNR stocking report. There are a few trout planted out that way, but don't get your hopes up. You're better off spending a little more on gas, rather than spending alot of time for nothing in southeast Michigan for trout. Even the few places I have found trout, they're either very small, or not very healthy. I got a 25 inch trout last week that only weighed 3.5 pounds. On the west side, a 25 inch trout would weigh closer to 6 pounds.


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

Bald Mountain actually has about 8-10 "lakes." All have bass, pike, panfish...(Get a Park map)

It really is a beautiful park. Trout Creek (in Bald Mt.) connects to Paint Creek which is one of the best creeks around for trout (that's not saying a whole lot), but I imagine some plantings make their way into it.

Trout Creek and some of the other creeks in Bald Mt. used to hold beautiful native Brookies, but they built condos on the headwaters on M-24 and bye-bye brookies. (Talked to the former Bald. Mt. director).

Anyway, I have had better luck on the Clinton for trout than on Paint Cr.


----------



## flyfishinchristian (Oct 5, 2006)

maak said:


> Try checking the DNR stocking report. There are a few trout planted out that way, but don't get your hopes up. You're better off spending a little more on gas, rather than spending alot of time for nothing in southeast Michigan for trout. Even the few places I have found trout, they're either very small, or not very healthy. I got a 25 inch trout last week that only weighed 3.5 pounds. On the west side, a 25 inch trout would weigh closer to 6 pounds.


Thanks for the info. I noticed that the DNR stocking report does not include the location names this year. I thought that was interesting. I'm sure it is the same locations as previous years, but I wonder if that was done on purpose.

That is seriously unfortunate about the condos killing off the brookies.


----------

